# moonlighting?



## coderforlife (Jul 13, 2011)

I currently code for a specialty clinic. My problem is I have been offered a on call ED coding job. This job would require me to work some evenings and weekends. These hours will not impact my current employer.  I don't know if I should let my current employer know about this position. Our handbook only mention that we should think carefully about doing this. It states that current job performance , attendence, tardiness is no excuse because of this issue. It can not be an excuse to leave work early or to refuse overtime. I know this new position will not impact my current job. Is it unethical for me not to mention it?  I do not have any plans on leaving my current job, just need the added income and this would be a great opportunity to continue learning new skills in a different area of coding.

Coderforlife


----------



## mkm1517 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would think as long as your employers handbook doesn't state specifically that you can't moonlight that it's ok, so long as it doesn't disrupt your current duties, evaluations, etc.  Just by reading these forums it sounds as though a lot of coders work for more than 1 company at a time.  Just keep your professional wits about you while working on each job.


----------



## aprram77 (Jul 14, 2011)

If it will not interfere with your current job then no I would not think you are obligated to say anything.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 14, 2011)

I would not say anything if it is not something they said not to do then don't worry about it.  People have 2 and even 3 jobs  It may be hard but as long as your performance is the same Dont Worry


----------



## eeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I would DEFINITELY run it by your employer.  They may consider it a CONFLICT OF INTEREST and reason for termination.  

Better to be SAFE than SORRY !!!!

Ellen


----------



## Mojo (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Ellen. I am old school and believe in loyalty to a company that deserves it. Even if it isn't a conflict of interest due to a non-compete issue, I'd rather inform management than have them find out via the rumor mill.

Your last statement explains the situation well. Who knows, you might get a raise or promotion.


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Jul 15, 2011)

*Moonlighting*

I agree. If the relationship is good between  you and your current employer, I would rather be up front with them and even verify with HR about the handbook and what you are intending to do. " I understand that if.......(I'm not late......), that this would be considered alright. " Do I understand correctly?" This gives them the opportunity to say what they really mean. Just ask if they consider if a conflict of interest.


----------

